# Why isn't there a Nexus 10 version of Timur's USB Rom/Kernel?



## pappy97 (Aug 7, 2013)

Just curious as I continue to pull my hair out because neither on my Nexus 10 or T-Mobile Note 2 (either stock or as it is now, currently running Jedi Master) can I plug in either of my USB DACs via USB OTG (Fiio E07k and Hifimediy Sabre) and use them without having to use the awful (for my purpose, which is not intended by the app developer) USB Audio Recorder Pro App. I just want to plug either of these DACs into my tablet or phone and enjoy music from regular music players.

Even worse is that Timur has a USB ROM/Kernel...for Nexus 7 only. Any reason there isn't an Nexus 10 version of this rom/kernel? I've asked around even on XDA and nobody knows of a rom/kernel combo that provides FULL USB Audio support for Nexus 10 (or T-Mobile Note 2 for that matter.

Is there no interest in this functionality? Anybody care to discuss implementing this functionality in a Nexus 10 rom/kernel or T-Mobile Note 2 rom/kernel? I might be prepared to make it worth someone's while as it is driving me nuts.

Thanks!!


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

A lot of dev's won't develop for devices they don't own. So, he probably doesn't have a N10. If you want him to develop for it, you can always buy one for him (though that isn't a guarantee he even wants to develop for it).


----------

